# Richard Sibbes on the covenant of grace and God’s acceptance of our imperfect good works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2019)

This post is shorter than usual, so I will just leave a link; as you would expect from Richard Sibbes, a brief quote from him says more than 10,000 words by most other men:

Richard Sibbes on the covenant of grace and God’s acceptance of our imperfect good works


----------

